# CharGriller Akorn Kamado



## Robert W (Nov 24, 2011)

I just bought one for use smoking ribs and brisket. I wanted something that would allow me to have good temp control and run for a long time on the initial charcoal. 

After looking at the ceramic kamado cookers, I liked the primo and he saffire the best but just could not justify the cost.

So after assembling it, I fired it up and was impressed how well I could maintain 275 and how long the coals lasted. The next day I cooked a few chickens while still learning to manage the temps, etc. and it all came out great. I was really impressed how little fuel is needed especially compared to my offset pit.

If you are looking to get into a kamado style cooker and don't want to spend a bundle, you might consider this one.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Where did you get it at?


----------



## Robert W (Nov 24, 2011)

Lowes 299.99


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Is this made of ceramic?


----------



## Robert W (Nov 24, 2011)

No, insulated metal.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice pit for the price but I'll take my Big Green Egg.


----------



## Possum I (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey Robert W,
Check out kamadoguru.com. There is a lot of good information on the akorn and other kamado style cookers. There are some videos were John tests the akorn on different items such as pork butts to pizza's. 
Enjoy your akorn!


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Robert W said:


> No, insulated metal.


What insulation material is used?

Any concern with rust over time?

$300 is not bad at all compared to the green egg at $700 and up.


----------



## Robert W (Nov 24, 2011)

Not sure what type of insulation as you cannot see it. As for rusting, the finish is nice and I keep it cleaned out and on a covered patio so I imagine I will get a number of years use out of it. Now when I assembled it, I did substitute stainless steel bolts for the painted steel ones provided and used antisense. Cost about 14.00 at true value hardware.


----------



## Robert W (Nov 24, 2011)

Smoking some ribs tonight, still learning this kamado but with a little practice holding 250 is easy.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I just came back from Lowes. There was no Kamado on display.

I went over to Academy and found *ceramic* Kamado for $600. It even came with a nice metal cart, which has a serving shelf. I looked this one through carefully and here are couple of questions.

1) I can see it being good for smoking or slow cook, but how do you grill steak on it? There is a huge distance from the charcoal to the rack, which is necessary to sear steaks. I did not see any mechanism to lower the rack or to raise the ceramic charcoal holder inside in order to reduce this distance to obtain the high sear temperature. When you grill steak, do you close the lid?

2) I don't know if the Lowes Kamado has same design as the one at Home Depot, but this Home Depot egg cannot be cleaned out unless you use a vacuum cleaner to suck out ash after a cook session.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

mas360 said:


> I just came back from Lowes. There was no Kamado on display.
> 
> I went over to Academy and found *ceramic* Kamado for $600. It even came with a nice metal cart, which has a serving shelf. I looked this one through carefully and here are couple of questions.
> 
> ...


1) I have the big green egg, but same basic principles.....Once you add a bed of lump charcoal onto the performated metal plate that sits in the inner ceramic ring or bowl, the cooking grid is around 12 - 15 inches above the charcoal line. Again, the charcoal sits on a plate in the bottom of the inner ceramic ring, allowing airflow and cleanout below the charcoal plate. Maybe the floor model you saw didn't have the metal plate in it?

2) The heat is still very intense if you have the bottom and top holes wide open. heat up to around 700+ degrees is no problem to hit on my egg grill, enough to sear a steak no problem. You need to let the cooking grid get hot first of course, and try to get a heavy iron grid versus thin metal, and use good quality charcoal. Bigger lumps of charcoal allow more air to pass and thus hotter temperature when air flow holes are wide open....and big chunks burn longer when airflow is restricted via the top/bottom holes.

3) Cleanout on this style grill is done via the bottom hole. It should have a sliding metal door on the bottom of the grill. This door is used for airflow during cooking and also to allow access to ashes, which fall into this area through the performated metal plate on which the charcoal sits. You just scrape the ashes out of the hole, there is a handy tool for doing this even.

Make sense?


----------



## Robert W (Nov 24, 2011)

I got mine at the lowes on Westheimer, they also had them at the I10 store. They can check their computer and tell you which stores have them. They also had a ceramic Cajun Kamodo for a few hundred more.

They have internal structure for a ceramic smoke stone to provide indirect heat for those times you want that. As for steaks, you can get this baby up to 700+ . If you want the fire closer to the grill you can raise the fire grate up, but itis not needed when you have this thing turned up. Several web sites that talk about how to optimize this unit.

As for clean out, this is where this unit is superior, the entire bottom will unlatch and you just dump it, the latch it back on.


I know it sounds like I have a vested interest in this grill, I do not. I work for one of the largest oil companies in the world and could have bought any Kamado. I just found this one to be more innovative and a good value.

Like all Kamado cookers, this thing is very efficient on charcoal. When finished cooking just shut down the air and smoke stack and the coals go out. Next time adjust a little, you need it, then re-light it and cook.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

flatscat1 said:


> 1) I have the big green egg, but same basic principles.....Once you add a bed of lump charcoal onto the performated metal plate that sits in the inner ceramic ring or bowl, the cooking grid is around 12 - 15 inches above the charcoal line. Again, the charcoal sits on a plate in the bottom of the inner ceramic ring, allowing airflow and cleanout below the charcoal plate. Maybe the floor model you saw didn't have the metal plate in it?
> 
> 2) *The heat is still very intense if you have the bottom and top holes wide open. heat up to around 700+ degrees is no problem to hit on my egg grill, enough to sear a steak no problem*. You need to let the cooking grid get hot first of course, and try to get a heavy iron grid versus thin metal, and use good quality charcoal. Bigger lumps of charcoal allow more air to pass and thus hotter temperature when air flow holes are wide open....and big chunks burn longer when airflow is restricted via the top/bottom holes.
> 
> ...


I guess you sear steaks with the lid closed? and if this is the case, it sears both sides simultaneously?
Do you flip the steak in order to get the sear lines on both sides of the steak?


----------

